# Is there a visa stream for high income talents?



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

It seems that there is no project like Global Talent indipendent program in AU to attract high income, well educated,senior position candidates. As far as I know the self employed visa type is mostly like that, but lt is limited to people like actor and no income threshold.
My background: IT work experience over 10 years,master degree, 150k+ cad income. 
English not so good, have not ever taken itles, estimates score 6-7
Any easy way to obtain a Canada pr?


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

Special talent is bull****, they give visa to anyone having income more than 150k+

I know 3 people who got Global Talent within a month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ImmiAU said:


> It seems that there is no project like Global Talent indipendent program in AU to attract high income, well educated,senior position candidates.


We have plenty of people here who can fill those roles.



> My background: IT work experience over 10 years,master degree, 150k+ cad income.


So? That hardly makes you special or unique. There are lots of people with MAs earning that in IT here in Canada. Why should you get some special entry into the country when you don't offer us anything we don't already have?




> English not so good


Your English seems fine.


----------

